# Gallery > Finished Maps >  City of Mytros [Odyssey of the Dragonlords]

## J.Edward

*City of Mytros* [Odyssey of the Dragonlords]

Welcome to the city of Mytros, largest city from Arcanum Worlds' new Odyssey of the Dragonlords setting.
Arcanum Worlds is James Ohlen, Jesse Sky, and others who had worked together at Bioware, or in the video game industry.
They've released a free players guide, as well as a very successful kickstarter - here's what they say about it...
"In a land where even the gods are bound by oaths and prophecies...

At the dawn of time, a war between the gods and Titans left the world of Thylea forever changed. Thousands of years later, the first mortals arrived, carried by ship and dragon.
The Dragonlords were the champions who overthrew the Titans 500 years ago and forged the Oath of Peace. But the power of the Oath has waned, and now the Titans seek vengeance.
You are one of the heroes called by prophecy to end the conflict once and for all. Poets will sing of your deeds for centuries to come... if you survive."

You can see close-ups for these maps over on..
Twitter - https://twitter.com/jstevensonart
Tumblr - https://jstevensonart.tumblr.com/
Instagram - https://www.instagram.com/jstevensonart/

You can get the free player's guide at DriveThruRPG - https://www.drivethrurpg.com/product...-Players-Guide
or at Modiphius, who they've partnered with - https://www.modiphius.net/products/o...ers-guide-free
The kickstarter for the campaign book ends in a few days [as of May 13, 2019] - https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...-b/description

I've worked with them to create various maps for this setting, and will release more maps as the products they appear in are released.
Previously posted - *Thylea [region map]* and *Estoria [city map]*
I had a great time working with them and look forward to more projects in the future.
I'll keep you posted.  :Wink:  Cheers, J

Sorry for the slightly canned post text.
It's harder to find time when posting to all of these different platforms.



*close-ups...*

   -      -   

   -      -   

   -      -

----------


## Adfor

WHAT!? Where do you come up with all the time to do such brilliant work!? This is absolutely astounding!! This has to your best work to date, WOW!

----------


## XCali

Can't rep you again so soon!!!

Awesome map! Really well done. Your city maps are an inspiration.  :Smile:  *High Five*

----------


## GreatWhiteNorth

I just want to swim in this map. You're truly an inspiration map maker J!

----------


## J.Edward

> WHAT!? Where do you come up with all the time to do such brilliant work!? This is absolutely astounding!! This has to your best work to date, WOW!


Thanks Adfor  :Very Happy: 
These were done last year and I just couldn't show them till they were ready to publish.
I did do a bunch at that time, but it stretch over several months.  :Wink: 
There are going to be some more cool ones from this setting.



> Can't rep you again so soon!!!
> 
> Awesome map! Really well done. Your city maps are an inspiration.  *High Five*


Thanks Omri  :Very Happy: 
No worries.  :Wink: 



> I just want to swim in this map. You're truly an inspiration map maker J!


Thanks GWN  :Very Happy: 
Yeah, I liked working with this color palette.

----------


## Wingshaw

That is fantastic, even by your impressive standards John!  :Surprised: 

Wingshaw

----------


## J.Edward

> That is fantastic, even by your impressive standards John! 
> 
> Wingshaw


Thanks George  :Very Happy: 
For a very short time, it was my biggest city map.

----------


## ThomasR

Fantastic John ! The Mediterranean style suits you really well.

For those interested, there's a reward in the campaign where you get physical copies of John's map (and I heard there are several islands coming). The maps alone are worth more than the highest reward of the KS  :Wink: 

A quick question, what is the metal thorny gate near the blue roofed temple ? What does it represent ? Looks like there are dog like heads and a tail.

----------


## J.Edward

> Fantastic John ! The Mediterranean style suits you really well.
> 
> For those interested, there's a reward in the campaign where you get physical copies of John's map (and I heard there are several islands coming). The maps alone are worth more than the highest reward of the KS 
> 
> A quick question, what is the metal thorny gate near the blue roofed temple ? What does it represent ? Looks like there are dog like heads and a tail.


I jumped in on the KS too. It's cheaper than me printing all the stuff out.  :Razz: 
That's the Dragon Gate, or Royal Gate. It's to be two dragons fighting, if I recall correctly.
It can be hard to convey some of these things from a top down view.
I would like to post versions with labels, but they didn't have me do labeled versions.
Maybe at a later point I will do that.

----------


## Domino44

Absolutely awesome work! I always love your stuff!

----------


## Voolf

Beautifully done. It's amaizing you can pull off such awesome map without so many details. When you look on the close ups you can see that the colouring and shade are not too complex, but the entire city is so big an intricate it makes great impression.
Congratz on this commission. It's awesome set.

----------


## Bogie

Love the flow of the terrain.

----------


## arsheesh

As I mentioned earlier on Instagram, it never ceases to amaze me how you manage to find time to create such incredibly detailed pieces of art with such a record turnaround.  

Cheers,
-Arsheesh

----------


## Sapiento

Excellent map, John!

----------


## Arimel

Everyone else has already said but these maps look amazing! I love the clean feel!

----------


## QED42

Can't rep you again so soon but like everyone else says amazing map!

----------


## J.Edward

> Absolutely awesome work! I always love your stuff!


Thanks Dominio  :Smile: 



> Beautifully done. It's amaizing you can pull off such awesome map without so many details. When you look on the close ups you can see that the colouring and shade are not too complex, but the entire city is so big an intricate it makes great impression.
> Congratz on this commission. It's awesome set.


Thanks Voolf  :Smile: 
This one was tricky as they asked for something that was really pushing the boundaries of what can be doen for the size.
I had to increase the dpi to be able to pack in the details needed.



> Love the flow of the terrain.


Thanks Bogie  :Smile: 
This one sits on the edge of an old volcano caldera.



> As I mentioned earlier on Instagram, it never ceases to amaze me how you manage to find time to create such incredibly detailed pieces of art with such a record turnaround.  
> 
> Cheers,
> -Arsheesh


Thanks Arsheesh  :Smile: 
I have to take special stuff to deal with the hand pain. ;P



> Excellent map, John!


Thanks Sap  :Smile: 



> Everyone else has already said but these maps look amazing! I love the clean feel!


Thanks Arimel  :Smile: 
I was concerened that they weren't dark and dirty enough for the setting.
But was told they were good as they are.



> Can't rep you again so soon but like everyone else says amazing map!


Thanks QED  :Smile: 
No worries.

----------


## Ilanthar

Looks to me that Christmas is coming very early this year...
Two (splendid, wonderful, glorious...) cities and beautiful regional map... *applause*

----------


## ThomasR

If I may, for hand and wrist pains (tendinitis, arthritis, name it), I’ve just started wearing a copper and magnet bracelet and it seems it has positive effects. Might be placebo effect but even if it is, it’s worth it.

----------


## Falconius

Oh I saw this when you posted it on DA, what a really great map,  Great job  :Smile:

----------


## PaperGriffin

Astonishing and inspiring.

----------


## J.Edward

> Looks to me that Christmas is coming very early this year...
> Two (splendid, wonderful, glorious...) cities and beautiful regional map... *applause*


Thanks Ilanthar  :Very Happy: 
I have more cities I'm working on.  :Wink: 
Not sure when those will be able to be shown.



> If I may, for hand and wrist pains (tendinitis, arthritis, name it), I’ve just started wearing a copper and magnet bracelet and it seems it has positive effects. Might be placebo effect but even if it is, it’s worth it.


Shoot me a link. I try all sorts of stuff.
I'm not afraid of placebo. I have had great success with placebo many times in my life. And seen the Nocebo play out too.
Maybe I'm just very Mulder-esque. I do want to believe. ;P so I can keep on drawing.



> Oh I saw this when you posted it on DA, what a really great map,  Great job


Thanks Falconius  :Smile: 



> Astonishing and inspiring.


Thank you Griffin  :Smile: 

Today [May 5, 2019] is the last 24 hours of the Kickstarter.
It did super well, hitting all stretch goals. Get the gold level for all the physical stuff.

----------


## ThomasR

Here's one and two because aesthetics is what we do  :Wink:

----------


## - JO -

> Thanks George 
> For a very short time, it was my biggest city map.


You mean you did a bigger one ??????

Can't believe it !

Your work is absolutely fabulous !!!

----------


## J.Edward

> You mean you did a bigger one ??????
> 
> Can't believe it !
> 
> Your work is absolutely fabulous !!!


Thanks Joel  :Very Happy: 
Yeah, I did this one before working on Baldur's Gate, which is larger in a number of ways.  :Wink:

----------


## MistyBeee

There's no limit to the wonders you share with us those last weeks. There's a tiny-Christmas every Monday thanks to you  :Smile:

----------


## Robulous

Great work, I love the shading of the hills in the north, very effective. Amazing work as always!

----------


## J.Edward

> There's no limit to the wonders you share with us those last weeks. There's a tiny-Christmas every Monday thanks to you


Thanks Beee  :Very Happy:  
I got lucky and had the release of two products I had been involved in and could post them.
I have a few more to post.  :Wink: 



> Great work, I love the shading of the hills in the north, very effective. Amazing work as always!


Thank you Rob  :Smile: 
That section was a challenge initially.  :Wink:

----------


## Jaxilon

Not sure how I almost missed these but this is totally amazing! Outstanding!

----------


## J.Edward

> Not sure how I almost missed these but this is totally amazing! Outstanding!


Thanks Jax  :Smile:

----------


## Mouse

Oh WOW John!

This is gorgeous!

Somehow, even though I get tired of looking at my own maps, yours never seem to do that to me.  They radiate beauty  :Smile:

----------


## ChickPea

I know I'm a bit late, but... this is absolutely incredible! I remember thinking Harlech was the best city map I'd ever seen, but this one outshines it by a significant margin. Just fantastic work.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

How odd! I thought I'd commented on this one... :/ Well, here it is - I really love it! There are so many details! I love the trees, the cliffs, the shadows, the market! Wow.

----------


## J.Edward

> Oh WOW John!
> 
> This is gorgeous!
> 
> Somehow, even though I get tired of looking at my own maps, yours never seem to do that to me.  They radiate beauty


Thank you Mouse  :Very Happy: 
Sorry for the late response.  :Wink: 



> I know I'm a bit late, but... this is absolutely incredible! I remember thinking Harlech was the best city map I'd ever seen, but this one outshines it by a significant margin. Just fantastic work.


Thanks CP  :Very Happy: 
This was an interesting map to work on. 



> How odd! I thought I'd commented on this one... :/ Well, here it is - I really love it! There are so many details! I love the trees, the cliffs, the shadows, the market! Wow.


Thanks MMM  :Very Happy:

----------


## Moryarus Kasterel

Awesome work. Do you do commission work for a stronghold/keep for a guild?

----------


## J.Edward

> Awesome work. Do you do commission work for a stronghold/keep for a guild?


Thanks MK  :Smile: 
I do. You can find my contact info and relevant information for commissions on my website, https://www.imaginebetterworlds.com/contactme

----------


## dTAYLOR

Wow! Nice work.

----------


## ChrisCB

Sooooo much details ! Amazing job !

----------


## J.Edward

> Wow! Nice work.


Thanks so much D  :Smile: 



> Sooooo much details ! Amazing job !


Thank you Chris  :Very Happy:

----------


## Girtag

This is amazing, well done.

----------


## Landstrider

What an amazing map! Thank you for posting close-up cropped sections, too. Made it all the better!

----------


## J.Edward

> This is amazing, well done.


Thanks again, Landstrider  :Smile:

----------

